# 12 v problems



## hydrofoil82 (Mar 3, 2009)

i have a 34 skd holiday rambler alumascape 2005 
i left it unplugged over the weekend in a my warehouse granted it was cold but when i went this morning of course everything was dead but when i put power back on it the ventline thermostat activated fans, well one was trying to close and wouldnt stop but the other one wouldnt do anything after it was plugged up for a day or 2 they started working a lil but not right, the batteries i found on it are not deep cell batteries could this be the problem i didnt think so but would like some advice thanks im a nubie


----------

